# Putnam Propulsion ROAR On Road Nats Results



## Todd Putnam (Mar 4, 1999)

A quick rundown of how Putnam Propulsion did at the Nats:

-1/12 Stock: Won :thumbsup: 
-Stock Sedan: TQ :thumbsup: 
-19 Turn Sedan: 2nd (5 out of 10 in the A Main used Putnam Propulsion) 

Congrats to all the 2005 National Champs!

Todd Putnam
Putnam Propulsion
www.putnampropulsion.com
518-452-0422


----------



## Darrochs#1fan (Mar 17, 2005)

wait putnam won 1/12 stock? Didn't Ray Darroch win 1/12? I thought he ran for kinetix. Am I losing my mind? lol.


----------



## Todd Putnam (Mar 4, 1999)

Talk to Ray, he can get you up to speed on what transpired... 

Hope this helps,
Todd Putnam
Putnam Propulsion
www.putnampropulsion.com
518-452-0422


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi Todd,

What were the motor setups for the motors in those cars?

-Rich


----------



## HECKLER (Oct 23, 2001)

for stock i believe todd used the same set up that wont the last two major on road brush(cleveland,snowbirds) a 180 brush with a hole and green springs fro 1/12 and sedan i think it was the same just with heaver springs as for 19 turn i dont know i just gave it to him and said make me fast ahahhaa .. looks like T.P is not just a oval thing any more wait until next year when we show the H.P IN MOD SEDAN


----------



## Todd Putnam (Mar 4, 1999)

Rich: We utilized the same brushes that come stock in every one of our blueprinted motors, #EFB-180. This consists of a high silver/green shunt brush on the positive, and a medium silver/blue shunt brush on the negative. Both brushes had the trailing edge removed, and spring selection were as follows:

-1/12: Green springs
-TC Stock: Red Springs
-TC 19 Turn: Purple Springs

We've used this brush setup to win the ROAR Stock Off Road Nats, Novak Race, Cleveland, The Snowbirds for 3 years in a row, Stock Oval TQ at the Snowbirds, now the TQ/Win at the On Road Nats. This works for any application, as the results confirm.:thumbsup: 

Hope this helps...
Todd Putnam
Putnam Propulsion
www.putnampropulsion.com
518-452-0422


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Thanks. I have your green/blue brushes, but I had purchased them bulk a few years ago. Has the compound changed since then?

-Rich


----------



## Todd Putnam (Mar 4, 1999)

Rich, 

No, the compounds are the same. If you're going to have brushes for that long period of time, make sure you store them with some Desica packs to eliminate moisture absorbtion from humidity, etc...

Todd Putnam
Putnam Propulsion
www.putnampropulsion.com
518-452-0422


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi Todd,

Thanks - ah, yeah, good tip. I will add desica packs to the box I have them in. Never knew to do that. 

-Rich


----------

